
Darksearch – Search engine for hidden material - vlall
https://github.com/vlall/darksearch
======
TheAndruu
Doesn't seem to support querying for phrases surrounded by quotes. "Bruce
Springsteen" and "java code" didn't hit anything matching the phrase directly.

~~~
vlall
Yep, definitely need to add that. The search feature in general needs work.

~~~
vlall
Fixed this! I need to index more sites...

